# الكورسات المناسبة لقسم ميكاترونكس



## احمد سيينا (11 يونيو 2009)

ما هى الدورات و الكورسات التدريبية اللازمة لقسم ميكاترونكس و اماكن التدريب؟. 
ارجو الرد منكم و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## nis10sd (23 يونيو 2009)

*advise*

u can entr melborn university web site and u can choose course 
structure.this will help u to find mechatronic courese 
salamat​


----------



## على اللول (9 يوليو 2009)

*رد*

السلام عليكم
اعتقد من افضل المراكز فى كورسات متعلقه بالميكاترونيكس معهد الدون بوسكو
تعطى دورات تحكم الى
دورات plc
دورات هيدروليك و نيوماتيك
دورات robots


----------



## tornadoali (13 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم 
يا جماعة انا في حيرة من امري اريد ان اعرف مراكن كورسات scada+ dcs
فى الاسكندرية او القاهرة على ان تكون تلك الماكن ذات شهادات قوية معترف بها 


رجاء الرد سريعا​*


----------



## eng_amirayousef (14 يوليو 2009)

لو سمحت فين معهد الدون بوسك ممكن عنوانه؟؟؟؟


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (18 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## maher sokara (16 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور:77::77:http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/images/smilies1/77.gif


----------



## ابن العميد (18 أكتوبر 2011)

فيه موقع مصري تشتري من عليه المكونات الالكترونية و (بوردات بالميكرو ) راكب عليها جاهزة للبرمجه واسعاره جميلة وممكن لو كونتوا مجموعه ممكن الناس القائمين عليه يعملولك دورة كويسة في التحكم الالكتروني بحيث انك تطبق علي المكونات اللي هتشتريها 
ادخل الموقع وشوفوه:ا
www.arabiaic.com


----------



## ابن العميد (18 أكتوبر 2011)

دوراتهم غالبا عند كلية الهندسة بالمطرية


----------



## مجد درويش (12 أبريل 2012)

الرجاء الرد


----------



## سعيد الكلباني (16 أبريل 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------

